# One Household...Six Cats...



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the eldest cat of them all and her name is Bootsie. She seems to have some extra hair from wandering the basement, but don't let that fool you. She adores taking naps on my bed where the sunlight beams right on her. She also loves to be cuddling with someone.










This is Gizmo one of the daughters of our old barn cat, King. She is the sister of Heidi, Streak, and Whisper. She enjoys sitting on the edge of my bed where she has a perfect view of my television. She also loves to be given a nice rub on the belly. In the backround is the only son of King, Oreo. I didn't want to disturb him with a photograph because he was tired. Oreo enjoys naps and wandering.










This is Heidi one of the daughters of our old barn cat, King. She is the sister of Gizmo, Streak, and Whisper. She looks like Gizmo, but has a much different personality. She is a very timid cat and I've been working with her to give her more trust towards humans.










This is Streak one of the daughters of our old barn cat, King. She is the sister of Gizmo, Heidi, and Whisper. She is a very calm cat who enjoys sitting in your lap or taking nice long naps.










This is Whisper one of the daughters of our old barn cat, King. She is the sister of Gizmo, Heidi, and Streak. She is a hyper cat who loves to play with strings or your finger as it drags on the floor. She can get too rough, but I'm working with her to help her understand when she's becoming too rough.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

It seems like the bed is the social hot spot at your house  How old are your little ones? How old is Bootsie? They look very soft! I like the name Whisper.


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what age Bootsie is because my parents had her before I was born. We've had many cats in the past from King until we gave him to a farmer with mice problems so it's hard to keep track on what age the little ones are...I think they are about 8 months old, but I'm not sure how old they are because to be honest this litter was an accidental litter.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am very glad you shared them with us, they are a cute bunch. We will have to see Oreo sometime when he is in a more photogenic mood lol.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute cats!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're lovely! You can certainly see the family resemblance in Gizmo, Heidi, Streak and Whisper.


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol, I'll see if I can get a better photo of Oreo today. It was nap time when I was taking these pictures...my bed is always the hot spot. Perhaps it's because my matress is a Tempur-Pedic. If I still had King I'd show you how Gizmo, Heidi, Streak and Whisper have very close facial features, but a farmer we used to live by was having problems with mice eating his grain and killing his crops so I offered my purebred barn cat. Harvest is important to farmers...if there's no harvest there's no money.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! You have your hands full with that lively looking bunch! It's funny how cats from one litter can have such different personalities!


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm glad I got kittens with different personalities. With a group that big it'd get boring if they adored the same things and acted the same. If one is napping in the sun I can go to another who's more than willing to play with me. That's why I like big groups.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous cats! Bootsie looks like my Spencer...and maybe Oreo does too - I'll have to see his frontal view!  I would seriously love to have 6 cats...maybe someday...

Also, I love Streak's coloring!!


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the comments, but I'm wondering if anyone could tell me what breed these cats are from looking at these pictures. The kittens were born from and unknown mother and their father was a purebred barn cat so I'm unsure about what breed they are...I have no idea what Bootsie is either and Oreo was born the same way as the kittens.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Kats4Evur said:


> Thank you for the comments, but I'm wondering if anyone could tell me what breed these cats are from looking at these pictures. The kittens were born from and unknown mother and their father was a purebred barn cat so I'm unsure about what breed they are...I have no idea what Bootsie is either and Oreo was born the same way as the kittens.


Check out this link, it will answer your questions. http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/81347-what-breed-your-cat.html


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, thank you my4Kitties for the link. I should've looked around the site before I asked if anyone can tell what breed these kittens are. :?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

cute kitties!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That is so nice about the family heritage. At least you got them for free. ^^


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful kitties! :love2


----------

